# Durchmesser Sattelrohr 2011er TCS 9.0



## drahteselTCS (14. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen mein 2011er TCS 9.0, und will mir eine  gefederte Sattelstütze einbauen (wahrscheinliche eine mit  Parallelogramm-Federung).

Weiss jemand von Euch, welchen Durchmesser das Sattelrohr beim 2011er TCS 9.0 hat, damit ich die richtige Stütze kaufen kann?

Vielen Dank schon jetzt im Voraus,
drahteselTCS


----------



## drahteselTCS (18. August 2011)

Hallo,

 Kann mir jemand von Euch da bitte helfen und Auskunft geben? Das wäre  total nett von Euch, so kann ich dann die Sattelstütze parallel  bestellen.

Vielen Dank nochmals!
 drahteselTCS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. August 2011)

Das Sattelstützenmaß beim 2011er TCS ist 27,2 mm.

RADON Team


----------



## drahteselTCS (28. August 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Sattelstützenmaß beim 2011er TCS ist 27,2 mm.
> 
> RADON Team




Danke, hat gut geklappt!


----------

